
Ask HN: Percentage of companies NOT getting funding after YC - 100-xyz
I used to think that most companies get VC funding after completing YC.  However, recently I am finding that there are many that don&#x27;t.  They get the 150000 from YC and that&#x27;s it.  Anyone know what the percentage of such companies are?  Also is this percentage increasing with the recent larger batches?
======
harrisreynolds
This is probably not something anyone wants to talk about. Great question
though. It would be interesting to know.

